# Firestone Speed Chief



## stevenpaige (Jun 29, 2009)

posted in wrong forum, moved to fat tires


----------



## stevenpaige (Jun 29, 2009)

*photos*

rear has reflector and or light holes
front top of fender has like 4 holes
rear of front fender has holes
Graphics are in great shape, is it a 60s or 50?
The top of the front fork mount has triple bars across, most of the others I have seen have a double.
Looks Monarch in design
Have original seat, it's 2 tone but pretty shot.
Grandmas cool American is in the foreground, unfortunate aunt put a coat of green paint on the frame, need to find a method to remove it, she also painted the tires white to look like white walls, most removed with pressure washer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2009)

no intro's are required, but welcome to the forum!
your firestone is a Monark made bike, the holes in the front fender are this:
the ones in line in the top in front of the fork are for a head light. the one just behind the fork is actually supposed to be under the fork and is for the screw that holds the fender to the fork. you can see the fading on the bike and how where the fender has slid back and the part that used to be under the fork isn't faded. the bike is most likely from the mid '50's. I'll look through the catalogs and see what I can find.


----------

